# Can I make cp soaps with coconut flour?



## jin (Feb 24, 2015)

I've been searching for cp soaps with coconut flour recipe, 
but there's nothing. Can I make cp soaps with coconut flour?


----------



## TVivian (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes! I've done it once, just make sure you hydrate it first as it absorbs lots of water and gets very clumpy. It adds a surprising amount of exfoliation to the soap also, just so you're aware.


----------



## jin (Feb 24, 2015)

So you mean you can mix water and coconut flour first, and then mix lye into the water? or add with some oil at trace?


----------



## TVivian (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes, I mixed the coconut flour with enough water to make it pourable and not clumpy. Then I added it in with the oils and stick blended. You will see that coconut flour absorbs a lot of water so I did not deduct any water from my lye mixture, but added additional water with the flour. Hope that makes sense. You could probably add the flour dry to the oils and stick blend. I don't see why that wouldn't work also.


----------



## jin (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank you! I truly appreciate it!


----------

